# UTV Choice: Honda v Yamaha



## MCBUCK (Mar 19, 2017)

Narrowed my choices to one of two; either a Honda Pioneer 700 or a Yamaha Wolverine. The prices I hit were nearly equal --about $200 bucks difference. I was a a bit more impressed with the Yamahas test drive:

Yamaha: great ride, exceptional quickness/acceleration, roomy cab--good beer holder &#55357;&#56846; The Yamaha bed was just OK....not near as big as the Honda bed...the Honda had a hydraulic dump.   No power steering but that isn't a huge deal.. Bonus-winch. Bighorn 2.0s .    
This is from a local,
Good reputation hometown dealer. My kids were just ahead of hers in school...she remembered my son " he was a star player" --I cracked up. 


Pioneer: Honda reputation. Dump bed isn't a necessity, but is sure nice. AT/MT option. Power steering. Camo with a roof and nice upgraded wheels and tires.
Out of state dealer-within 25 miles. Pretty good reputation. ( southern power sports in Chattanooga)

I need to know your experiences. Please don't tell me to look at brand "P"because I have been reading everything I can get my hands on for three months, and I have seen, heard and read too many negatives and nightmares about those. I can't afford a $10k mistake. The Yamaha and Honda are the choices because of the reliability reputation. 

Fire away.


----------



## MOTS (Mar 19, 2017)

You certainly did the math and narrowed it down to the very best! Back in the early 70's and 80's Honda was king in the ATV market and street motorcycles(the ATC 90 and the 350 street bike). But Yamaha was right on their heels, and when Yamaha started making outboards it was a game changer! The're are totally focused on any product they make. I'd go with Yamaha any day!


----------



## TJay (Mar 19, 2017)

I have a Wolverine R-Spec and I really like it a lot.  The pros:  They are very trail worthy, the suspension is awesome!  If you are planning on buying a belt drive ride, the Yamaha CVT is probably the best out there.  Very comfortable and comes with a hard top and that's important.  The cons: The bed is somewhat small and doesn't dump.  If you are going to work on your engine the bed has to come off.  
That's about it.  I looked hard at Honda and bought the Wolvie.  They are both good machines but I just love the way the Yamaha handles and smooths out the bumps and it's quick enough to have a little fun with.  Saving up for a winch and some better tires.  Does just fine in the mud.  No problems so far it's been very reliable.  Fuel injection is nice, starts in the cold no problem.  Happy hunting!


----------



## TJay (Mar 19, 2017)

Forgot to mention mine has power steering.  Get the power steering, you will never regret it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 19, 2017)

Yamaha has a free winch program right now. I found a machine at Abernathy Yamaha in Tn. ...they have it listed for $9499. I think it is a 2016. It doesn't have PS though. I move pretty slow and methodical when I'm making a large ticket purchase. I am a tight wad extreme. I always seem to feel some guilt for buying myself something and then I wind up buying the wife something instead of myself.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 19, 2017)

Both make good products, as you mentioned.  While the two might seem similar, there are quite a bit of differences, especially when it comes to the transmission and driveline.

I don't currently own one, but I am in the market to buy a SxS later this year, some time before hunting season.  My brother owns a Honda Pioneer 700-4, and he really likes it.  I have been following one of the Honda Pioneer forums as well, looking for myself, so I can give you my thoughts and feedback.  While I have been Honda loyal on ATV's since 1980, I think I can give an honest and fair assessment. My boat has a Yamaha outboard, so I do believe in Yamaha too..

Honda 

Pros:  I think Honda reliability on the Pioneer is to be expected, as they have done in the past on their ATV's.  I think the Honda automotive style transmission offers ruggedness and capability to use for work, and without the problems of dealing with belts. The 700-4 is a great concept, where it allows for seating for 4 people, while keeping the wheelbase more compact than other brands, because the rear seats fold down into the bed.

Cons:  I'm not sure, if you were quoted prices on the Honda, based on the 700-Deluxe Model, and are aware that the power steering and the AT/MT modes are only offered on that model, and not on the base model?  (If all that was included, plus the camo color, than this may be more of a Pro, than a Con!)

The second con, and it may or may not be a concern to you is, the Pioneer 700 only offers a 3-speed forward transmission, plus reverse, as the pioneer 500 offers a 5-speed, and the pioneer 1000 has a 6-speed.  If you ride mostly on flat ground, don't use it in much in very rugged challenging terrain, it may not even be a concern. Just wanted to point that out.


Yamaha


Pros: The engine, and the overall reliability of this SxS should be very reliable as well.  Yamaha has years of experience in the SxS market over Honda, and should have had time to work out the kinks, and perfect their product over the years.  CVT transmission does have it's advantages, and Yamaha has chosen this route, and as mentioned, if I were to go that transmission route, it would be Yamaha. 

Cons: The CVT transmission could be considered a pro or con, depending on your preference, and from a general statement, without being brand specific, can be troublesome dealing with belt issues, as well as high rpms, and vibration.  I'm not knocking Yamaha's version of the CVT reliabilty, as I think they are probably one of the best on that.  I just personally rather an automotive style transmission for my purposes. 

Bottom line, I think you have two good choices to choose from, and don't think either is a bad choice.  Your best decision, might be made, by trying to match the best machine to your intended purpose. I think if you are wanting this machine more geared for utility/work/hunt, Honda may be the better choice. 

If you are wanting this machine for pleasure/trial riding/hunt, where performance, ride comfort, along with light work, Yamaha might be the better way to go.

I am going to buy a Pioneer 500 for my uses, which is mostly hunting, with narrow trails in woods, where a compact one is best for me. I will do some light work, and some trail riding, but nothing hardcore. 

Good luck!


----------



## 660griz (Mar 20, 2017)

I had to make the same choice. It was pretty easy.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 22, 2017)

I like the Wolverine for sure.  Price comparison, engine displacement, LEG ROOM.  The Yamaha just kind of trumps the Honda there...and Yamaha comes with Maxxis Bighorn 2.0 26" tires.  The Honda 700-2 has good leg room and the big bonus is a dump bed.  Both are comparable $$ The Yamer seat is about 5" lower than the Honda, meanin my buns might get wet in high water.  The downside of the Yamaha would be I am not sure that both my dogs would fit in the back.  I hope to buy something within the next 30-45 days


----------



## 660griz (Mar 23, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I like the Wolverine for sure.  Price comparison, engine displacement, LEG ROOM.  The Yamaha just kind of trumps the Honda there...and Yamaha comes with Maxxis Bighorn 2.0 26" tires.  The Honda 700-2 has good leg room and the big bonus is a dump bed.  Both are comparable $$ The Yamer seat is about 5" lower than the Honda, meanin my buns might get wet in high water.  The downside of the Yamaha would be I am not sure that both my dogs would fit in the back.  I hope to buy something within the next 30-45 days



I know one deer will fit back there but, he wasn't comfortable.  Mine is used mostly for play and hunting. If I needed a serious work machine, it still would have been a Yamaha but, not a Wolverine. 2nd place was the John Deer Gator.

Heard rumors of a Wolverine 4 seater coming.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 23, 2017)

Suzuki Samurai, heat and air. Only 760 pounds difference in weight, 19" longer, same width, and shorter wheelbase by 1.4".


----------



## Uptonongood (Mar 23, 2017)

I had a Polaris Ranger, glad you are looking at Yamaha and Honda.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Suzuki Samurai, heat and air. Only 760 pounds difference in weight, 19" longer, same width, and shorter wheelbase by 1.4".


----------



## j_seph (Mar 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


So is having to load up an extra vehicle to go hunting, then drag it down the road, unload it in the cold and rain when ya can drive fro the house with heat or air out of the rain, get out and go and possibly have a little extra time for Huddle House or sleep


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 23, 2017)

660griz said:


> I know one deer will fit back there but, he wasn't comfortable.  Mine is used mostly for play and hunting. If I needed a serious work machine, it still would have been a Yamaha but, not a Wolverine. 2nd place was the John Deer Gator.
> 
> Heard rumors of a Wolverine 4 seater coming.


I would be he wasn't comfortable!  Not a serious working vehicle, but I will use for some work to be sure...moving brush, mulch, some hay and some feed, etc....I don't need much speed, but the Gator is way to slow!



j_seph said:


> Suzuki Samurai, heat and air. Only 760 pounds difference in weight, 19" longer, same width, and shorter wheelbase by 1.4".



Since I am hunting out the back door....not a problem my friend. 



Uptonongood said:


> I had a Polaris Ranger, glad you are looking at Yamaha and Honda.



Yup...heard way to many horror stories.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh....here's the back yard....84.99 ac


----------



## 660griz (Apr 3, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I would be he wasn't comfortable!  Not a serious working vehicle, but I will use for some work to be sure...moving brush, mulch, some hay and some feed, etc....I don't need much speed, but the Gator is way to slow!



Gators aint real slow. 44 mph aint too bad for trail riding. My Wolverine tops out a little over 50 mph.


----------

